# Kmail hängt wegen mysql Fehler

## deranonyme

Hallo

Mein Kmail hängt ewig wenn ich eine Nachricht lesen will mit der Meldung "Der Inhalt des Ordners wird abgeholt Bitte warten." In 

mysqld.err finde ich folgende Fehlermeldungen:

```
130823 21:35:28 [Warning] No argument was provided to --log-bin, and --log-bin-index was not used; so replication may break when this MySQL server acts as a master and has his hostname changed!! Please use '--log-bin=mysqld-bin' to avoid this problem.

/usr/sbin/mysqld: Table 'mysql.plugin' doesn't exist

130823 21:35:29 [ERROR] Can't open the mysql.plugin table. Please run mysql_upgrade to create it.

130823 21:35:29  InnoDB: Initializing buffer pool, size = 16.0M

130823 21:35:29  InnoDB: Completed initialization of buffer pool

130823 21:35:30  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 43665

130823 21:35:33 [ERROR] Can't open and lock privilege tables: Table 'mysql.servers' doesn't exist

130823 21:35:33 [ERROR] Column count of mysql.db is wrong. Expected 22, found 20. Created with MySQL 50070, now running 50170. Please use mysql_upgrade to fix this error.

130823 21:35:33 [ERROR] mysql.user has no `Event_priv` column at position 29

130823 21:35:33 [ERROR] Cannot open mysql.event

130823 21:35:33 [ERROR] Event Scheduler: An error occurred when initializing system tables. Disabling the Event Scheduler.

130823 21:35:33 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: ready for connections.

Version: '5.1.70-log'  socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'  port: 3306  Gentoo Linux mysql-5.1.70
```

mysql-upgrade bringt dann folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

Looking for 'mysql' as: mysql

Looking for 'mysqlcheck' as: mysqlcheck

Running 'mysqlcheck' with connection arguments: '--port=3306' '--socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' 

mysqlcheck: Got error: 1045: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) when trying to connect

FATAL ERROR: Upgrade failed

```

Ich komme mit Mysql nicht klar. Jeder Versuch das Passwort mit den beschriebenen Methoden zu löschen schlägt fehl. Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen? Möglichst DAU-sicher.

Frank

----------

## franzf

Ungeachtet der mysql-Fehlermeldung: Könntest du schauen, ob du vielleicht in diesen Bug läufst:

https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=322958

// edit:

Bezüglich der mysql-errors:

http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.users.pim/21044

nach mysql_upgrade suchen

----------

## deranonyme

He, danke das war's. Jetzt habe ich nur noch einen Amok laufenden cc1 Task der 50% Cpu Last erzeugt. Mal sehen was der Neustart bringt.

Frank

----------

